

Programmer Puzzlers - jonafato
http://programmerpuzzlers.com/

======
fretje
Hmm... I submitted a puzzler... doesn't show up. I suppose they're getting
moderated.

~~~
jonafato
Yeah, I submitted an answer to the first puzzler, and the comment was pending
moderation until some time this morning. This seems to be a side project from
the author of codeanthem.com, so I wouldn't expect to see fast approval of
puzzlers / solutions by a human any time soon.

~~~
AmberShah
Puzzler answers used to be moderated (but now show up immediately).

Puzzlers are only published once a week and are hand picked.

